

Another delay to the production of the 787 Dreamliner is a setback for Boeing - __
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13894404

======
yread
[http://www.smartplanet.com/technology/blog/thinking-
tech/boe...](http://www.smartplanet.com/technology/blog/thinking-
tech/boeing-787-delay-call-live/536/)

Here is the conference call where they announced it

